
Everyone’s AirPods will die. We’ve got the trick to replacing them - mantesso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/08/everyones-airpods-will-die-weve-got-trick-replacing-them
======
haspoken
What are alternatives that are similar in design and have replaceable
batteries and are repairable?

------
2rsf
and then the EU brings in the 'right to repair' (I know... it can't force a
repairable design)

